# Farewell, THis is  my last post



## hardasnails1973 (May 10, 2004)

I want to every one he best in their quest for their goals what  ever they may be.  I don't deserve to be here any more because I let a very special person done.  I have been dealing with alot of issues my self and have been away peroidic getting extensive testing done, plus I took a much needed vacation from every thing and did alot of thinking on life in general.  So this is my final fare well.   

Hardasnails


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

I dont understand... Your leaving because you let someone down?  Your giving up like that?  You have already admitted your mistake, and you should apologize to this person, not leave IM.  I have read your posts about your personal health issues, adn I am sorry.  But just because you took some "you" time doesnt mean you need to give up on all the people here at IM.  You did what you needed to do, and with that I say "Welcome back"


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

No one can give up IM, it's like crack.  Dont even try, HAN.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Sweetie, dont go..


----------



## Mudge (May 10, 2004)

If you really feel you let someone down, hey we all make mistakes, life must go on.

Good luck with everything, hope you bounce back, dont go throwing in the towel.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Don't leave!!!


----------



## Rich46yo (May 11, 2004)

Nails I dont know you but generally these kinda tearful I-net forumn farewells indicate you dont really want to leave. I mean how much can you "let someone down" on a forumn? These things are supposed to be about 1/2 fantasy anyways. DR. Rich prescribes taking a week or two away from the forumns and then see how you feel.

                        It just aint that big a deal to give yourself heartbreak over................take care.........Rich


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

dude he's been coming here for 2 years

It obviously means a lot to him

I say
that you should stay
You let someone down?
Tell them how sorry you are
ask them for forgiveness
and stay and be happy


----------



## jaspeR1968 (Aug 3, 2004)

*bro!*

sounds like you are starting a JIHAD and it certainly is not in ur pants


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

^^^^  WTF?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

rofl wtf

 i hate newbies


----------



## jaspeR1968 (Aug 3, 2004)

and i hate babies so FO


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 3, 2004)

That Fcuked up Bro, Dont leave


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Nails, I am new and I don't personally know you, but I have read your posts and you have helped a few people in this forum.  I hope that you will stay here because I read someone's earlier post, where he doesn't believe that you want to leave.  I am in the same school of thought.

Don't dwell on the past.  If you screwed up somewhere, screw it!, you start again.  We are humans, not machines, for crying outloud.  If we didn't make mistakes, none of us would be here in this forum looking for help....
I hope you stay and continue helping.  I also hope that you are feeling better physically, because you also need to be feeling better mentally....

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

This is why Monolith made tha remark.  It's because a newbie bumped a thread that is 3 months old for no reason.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This is why Monolith made tha remark.  It's because a newbie bumped a thread that is 3 months old for no reason.


 Oh no, he had a reason!  He wanted to tell HAN to start a JIHAD in his pants.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, one newbie now makes another look like a doofus...


----------



## jaspeR1968 (Aug 3, 2004)

shawn needs to start a jihad in his shorts....That might jumpstart his azz


of course that is not to offend you shawnie


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry, Im an idiot...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Apr 30, 2010)

hardasnails1973 said:


> I want to every one he best in their quest for their goals what  ever they may be.  I don't deserve to be here any more because I let a very special person done.  I have been dealing with alot of issues my self and have been away peroidic getting extensive testing done, plus I took a much needed vacation from every thing and did alot of thinking on life in general.  So this is my final fare well.
> 
> Hardasnails


Nobody cares, trust me.



Your last post was 		09-06-2009, 04:20 PM 	.


----------



## touseef123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Only time will tell if it was time well spent!


----------



## twarrior (May 1, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Nobody cares, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last post was 		09-06-2009, 04:20 PM 	.



WOW!! brought out of mothballs after 5 years.  So are we on quests to find the longest dead threads and revive them??


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2010)

twarrior said:


> WOW!! brought out of mothballs after 5 years. So are we on quests to find the longest dead threads and revive them??


 Agreed.  Why would you (Patrick) pick on a guy that had serious medical problems about a 5 year old post?  Are we drinking again?


----------

